# BBQ Pork Butt or Shoulder



## kitchenelf

For a BBQ shoulder here's what I do - I use my smoker.

Coat outside with olive oil and kosher salt (NOTHING ELSE!!!!!)

But if you want to do a rub try this:

The Rub 
1/3 cup (85 ml) firmly packed dark brown sugar 
2 tablespoons (30 ml) garlic powder 
2 tablespoons (30 ml) paprika 
2 tablespoons (30 ml) ground white pepper 
2 tablespoons (30 ml) ground black pepper 
1 tablespoon (15 ml) ground cayenne pepper 
1 tablespoon (15 ml) dry mustard 
2 teaspoons (10 ml) ground sage 
2 teaspoons (10 ml) ground thyme 
1 teaspoon (5 ml) ground allspice 

The Mop & Sauce 
2 cups (500 ml) cider vinegar 
1 cup (250 ml) corn oil 
1 tablespoon (15 ml) Tabasco® or similar hot red pepper sauce 

Use mop sauce through the cooking process - but the more you open that lid the longer it will take to cook - I like to cook mine to an internal temperature of at LEAST 200°F  (100°C)

NOW, BACK TO MY INSTRUCTIONS WITH ONLY SALT AND OIL*****

Put apple juice in the water pan and plenty of it.  Soak wood chunks (NOT CHIPS) for about 45 minutes) in either apple juice or water.

Place shoulder on smoker fat side up, close lid, and smoke for about 10-12 hours - up to 18 hours will have it absolutely falling off the bone and provide a beautiful smoke ring!!!!

I like a vinegar based bbq sauce - if you don't have one hollar - I'll post it.


----------



## Sharon

Kitchenelf,


Have you ever frozen the pulled pork and used later?

We want to make pulled pork for a graduation party but don't want to have to be doing this right before the party.  We were wondering if we could make it ahead and freeze it.


----------



## Raine

Yes, there are 3 ways you can do it.  Freeze the butt whole, and then thaw and reheat whole, pull it after heated.
This will help retain the moisture.  However, when cooling the butts down for the freezer make sure you follow proper cooling procedures to insure no spoiled meat.

Second you could pull it, and then freeze it. The less you pack it (pan or bag) the easy it will be to reheat.

Thirdly, if you have a food vacum bagger you could pull it and seal it, then reheat it by dropping the bag into boiling water.


----------



## Sharon

Thanks for the info.  We are new at this so really appreciate the advice.


----------



## htc

Elf or Rainee, I want to attempt this pulled pork recipe this upcoming weekend. Two quick questions:

-Do I need to leave the dry rub on overnight?
-What is "real" charcoal? 

I currently buy the stuff you can get at any local grocery store (i.e Kingsford brand, etc). A friend mentioned if I am going to smoke for an extended period of time, I should try real charcoal not the small briquette stuff I am currently using. I want to go try to find this, but don't know what it's called. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## AllenOK

"Real" charcoal is Lump Hardwood Charcoal.  You may have to do some searching to find it.  There's only two places around here that sell it, Lowe's and Menard's.


----------



## nytxn

Walmart sells it here... as do most grocery stores... You can also find it at a Grill specialty store.


----------



## Raine

Yes, you can put the rub on overnight.

Kingsford is the most popular brand, and will work just fine for long cooks.

Actually lump usually burns a little quicker.


----------



## kitchenelf

You will also be using soaked Hickory chunks, right? (I get those at Lowe's Hardware) - that's where the flavor comes from IMHO.  I soak about 7 or 8 chunks in apple juice for about 45 minutes.  Then add along with the charcoal.  I have had some pretty adament conversations about the apple juice in the water pan and I can tell you without a doubt that it flavors MUCH better than filling the pan with water.

I think everyone else answered your question about the "real" charcoal.


----------



## htc

Thanks for all of the advice everyone! I will definitely go get apple juice or cider to put in the pan. I am also going to go pick up the chunks of hickory.


----------



## Constance

My husband does a tasty smoked pork butt. He just rubs it with Bayou Blast and slathers ordinary mustard all over the outside. He has one of those barrel smokers, and spends all day at it. (250-275 degrees, at least 1-1/2 hours per lb.) When he has the smoker going, he usually does 2 pork butts and a couple of turkeys (those we just rub with olive oil and either Bayou Blast or sage/salt/pepper inside and out). 
We generally have company when he does that, so a lot of it gets eaten, but nothing goes to waste.
I freeze small packages of the pulled pork and smoked turkey to put in with beans (soup, green or baked), mix with BBQ sauce for sandwiches, or use for burritos. 
Then I boil the turkey carcasses...makes great broth for a gumbo, or any soup for that matter.


----------



## htc

Oh, one more thing I forgot...how hot should I try to keep my smoker???? I pulled a recipe off of recipezaar that says an oven temp of 250-275. Just wanted to see if that number changes when cooking outdoor.


----------



## Raine

Just remember your cooker is just an outdoor oven.  Sure you can!  It make just be a little more work to keep a steady temp, depending on the outdoor elements of the day.   If you have trouble keeping it where you want it, you may have to adjust the cooking time.

We take recipes I find in cookbooks for cooking things in an oven, and convert them to cooking outside. We practice cooking it, storing, etc for competitions.

Pilgrims cooked in wood fired ovens.

There is just something about eating food cooked outdoors.

Keep practicing, asking questions, trying the different ways of doing it.

It really is best when you just keep it simple.


----------



## Raine

Also, try to learn your hot and cold spots of your cooker.

An easy and inexpensive way to do that is to test the cooker with can biscuits.

Water in the water pan can also help you control the temps.


----------



## htc

This might sound like a dumb question, but why do you cook the pork until about 200 degress? I have seen other recipes say approx. the same temp. Doesn't pork become fully cooked at like 160 or 170 (forgot which one). Wouldn't the pork get dried out (even if I do spray every hour w/ mop sauce)?? Or does the temp change since we're slow cooking stuff?

Oh, my Dad got me a pork butt, but it's boneless, so the cooking time should be a lot less. No pulling an all nighter!  

The meat has been on the grill since 7am this morning and is at a temp of about 150 now...soon...


----------



## kitchenelf

The pork won't be "pullable" at 160 degrees.  You would be able to slice it but that's all.  No, it does not dry out at all.  It tends to be dryer at 160 degrees.  Cook fat side up for most of the way then turn over.  I don't know that the cooking time would be that much less even if boneless.  Rainee would know for sure.

I don't even use a mop - I just leave mine alone for about 10 hours.  At about 200 degrees internal temp it starts pulling apart and is wonderful!


----------



## htc

Ok, thanks! I've tried as hard as I can to leave it alone, I did panick a few times when the cooking temp in the smoker showed that it dropped below 200 deg. I added more coals to get the temp back up to about 225. This has been interesting trying to get the temp to remain consistent.


----------



## kitchenelf

I cheat - I have an electric smoker - it has spoiled me - I feel like Ron Popeil - set it and forget it!!!!


----------



## htc

I had access to an electric smoker for a while, but when I read a thread that said I would still have to cook it because the meat wouldn't reach the correct internal temp, I just gave up and never used it. Seemed like too much work and I guess I just didn't get it!


----------



## Raine

We don't have any experience cooking a boneless butt. However, it is the fat that you are trying to render. So you may need to allow just as much time.   Better to have it done early and hold it, than it not be ready to eat when you are.


----------



## Andy M.

At 160 F the pork is coked and safe to eat.  It's just not pulled pork yet.

Cooking the butt to an internal temperature of 200 F breaks down the bond between the meat fibers so it is "pullable".


----------



## htc

I agree with you Rainee! I didn't want my guests waiting on the food, especially since this is my first time. Though I didn't realize it would take this long! It's going on 13 hours and it's only at about 165. Is that normal? Or am I just being impatient?? I thought that with it being bonless it would be faster. I think it's approx. 7-8 pounds. It's getting pretty dark on the outside. Do I need to cover it with foil??


Thanks!


----------



## Raine

You can cover it foil and it will help speed it up some. 

Oh, the previous question. It is correct that pork is done at 160°, but it is not BBQ, and not pullable until it gets to 200-205°


----------



## htc

It's now 4:22 am where I am. I JUST finished the pork butt and pulled it. when I pulled the pork off of the rack, it's pretty much all burnt on the outside, is that normal? (once it's pulled, it looks really nice)

Also note to self: this take sooo long to do, I've decided I can only prepare this for family and the best of friends. No enemies at my bbqs for this dish!


----------



## htc

Here is the finished product:





Here is a pic of it off of the grill:





Here's a pic of the pork I smoked last week for Father's Day:





Now good night y'all! Thanks for your help getting me through my first smoking project!!


----------



## AllenOK

Yup, that looks like Pulled Pork!

I'm planning on making one tomorrow, unless I get home early enough today, then I'll make it today.


----------



## Raine

Yep, it can get black at times, but a nice golden color is good too.


----------



## htc

Elf, I got rave reviews for your rub!


----------



## kitchenelf

Glad it turned out htc!!!!  Yes, making pulled pork can be a long process but it is so worth it.  I have never had to finish my product in the oven though - it always cooks just fine in my electric smoker.  That hard crust on the outside is what helps keep the inside so moist.  Sounds like things turned out - and now you know about how long it takes and can plan from there.  Did you notice a smoke ring once you cut into it?  It should have been a darker ring all around the outside.


----------



## htc

Yes I think it was a little reddish color. I've noticed that with all the meats I've smoked out there. Too bad I only have about 1 serving of meat left!   It was WONDERFUL on a bed of field greens w/ some tomatoes, carrot cappers, and feta cheese.


----------



## kitchenelf

I'm going to do smoked beer butt chicken on the 4th but you are really making me want to cook a pork butt too!!!!! lol  But then with the pork butt I've got to do the NC Vinegar slaw and have buns and hamburger chips (pickles) - oh dear, what to do!!!!!  Too much food so little time!!!


----------



## htc

I'm thinking of tossing a seasoned pork butt in my oven at 225 to make pulled pork. (I know this is hard for you real Qers out there to read.  I just don't want to feed charcoal for a long time again.) 

If I do this, do you think I will need to cover the pork in foil so it doesn't dry out?? I will also spray it with my cider once in a while...


----------



## Andy M.

I've done this before.  Do not cover it in foil.  The crust is prized.  Before cooking, apply a rub and refrigerate overnight.  Use a probe thermometer and cook it until the internal temperature reaches 200 F.

If you want, you could add some liquid smoke to the cider or mix some into the rub, or both.

Expect the cooking to take 8-12 hours depending on the size of the butt.


----------



## kitchenelf

htc said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of tossing a seasoned pork butt in my oven at 225 to make pulled pork. (I know this is hard for you real Qers out there to read.  I just don't want to feed charcoal for a long time again.)
> 
> If I do this, do you think I will need to cover the pork in foil so it doesn't dry out?? I will also spray it with my cider once in a while...



For anyone who wants to know how this is I cooked a pork butt in my oven  Please don't tell anyone around here or I will have to move!  Next time I will place the pork butt directly on the oven rack (I only rubbed with olive oil, salt, pepper, a little brown sugar, and some liquid smoke).  I will, next time, place a large dish under it to catch all the drippings but I will fill the dish half way with apple juice.  I always smoke with apple juice versus water and it imparts a wonderful flavor.  

I cannot tell you how wonderful it was.  I CAN tell you that it took a LOT longer than I thought.  I don't remember the poundage but apparently it was pretty big!  At 225 degrees F. it took 20 hours to reach an internal temperature of 200 degrees F.  I was NOT going to take it out before it reached this internal temp. because that's when I know it is so melt-in-your-mouth perfect.  I'm glad I was going to have it be an *addition* to my Christmas Eve but mainly wanted it for Christmas Day.  Good thing!!!!  I put it in on Christmas Eve at 2:30 PM, thinking oh, 10:00 or so it could be nibbled on - NOT.  It wasn't done until somewhere around 10:00 Christmas morning!  It was, however, like butter!


----------



## kadesma

_Elf, I'm going to end up drubbed out of the ranks   I hate to tell, but I threw a pork but into the crockpot saturday for BBQ pulled pork about 4 and let it go,forgetting about it as I'd set it for 20 hrs...Well, I was surprised as it was like an oven cooked one for carnitas where you get the crunchy peices on the corners and on top..Could not figure out why and even the top had a nice brown to it..Well I finally figured it out, good ol ma forgot to add the 1/4 c water I always put in the bottom!!! It had a nice rich meat broth that I mixed with the meat and my kids and DH said it was the best ever...go figure..I still would like to try one from the Q but i'm not good at it and I need to convince my s-i-l to do it, hum maybe more chocolaty brownies? his downfall  _

_kadesma_


----------



## StirBlue

I have a small smoker outside.  Occassionally, I borrow the grill and bring it inside.  I have several roasting pans that the grill will fit over.  I put whatever (meat, poultry, etc) on the grill and some liquid in the roasting pan.  I have to take some of the racks out of the oven when I do this.  

And as you said it comes out great.


----------



## Candocook

htc said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of tossing a seasoned pork butt in my oven at 225 to make pulled pork. (I know this is hard for you real Qers out there to read.  I just don't want to feed charcoal for a long time again.)
> 
> If I do this, do you think I will need to cover the pork in foil so it doesn't dry out?? I will also spray it with my cider once in a while...


 
Absolutely not. Cook it uncovered. It will get a wonderful golden crust, that as I always say, you will have to slap your hands to keep from eating it all. It can be done quite well at 250*. I find that mine are done easily (7#ers) in 8 or 10 hours. It is only in recent years that I have become aware of an actual temperature of the 190*+ range. For the other 35 years I have done them, the time is just fine.  Probably 10 hours for the 7# variety. But no less than 8 hours for a 3-4# butt.


----------



## kitchenelf

OK - this time I did the pork butt directly on the oven rack with a cake pan of applejuice underneath, filled roughly half way.  The crust it developed was beeeeeeeeautiful!!!!!  It was a MUCH smaller pork butt than I used the last time and only took about 10 hours-12 hours to cook.  I stuck it in last night and pulled it out this morning.


----------



## mudbug

tomorrow and the day after, I bet, Pook!


----------



## AllenOK

My g'ma gave me a pork butt a few days ago, along with a bunch of other things.  I'm DEFINITELY going to smoke it, but it's probably going to be several months before I get around to doing that.  Luckily, the pork is wrapped up really well and frozen.


----------



## Candocook

AllenOK said:
			
		

> My g'ma gave me a pork butt a few days ago, along with a bunch of other things. I'm DEFINITELY going to smoke it, but it's probably going to be several months before I get around to doing that. Luckily, the pork is wrapped up really well and frozen.


 
Smoke it low and slow--250* --and you will have classic Carolina pork BBQ!!


----------



## mbeveridge

I just smoked 2 pork shoulders last Sun. Rub with salt and pepper only. Smoke at 250F until internal temp is at least 190F, usually 8 - 10 hours except during the winter when it can take longer. I used to smoke in an offset firebox barrel smoker using wood and/or charcoal. I liked lump charcoal but it burns faster and hotter than regular charcoal. Just don't use lighter fluid soaked charcoal. It imparts the taste to the meat. Last year my brother-in-law bought a Smokin' Tex electric smoker. After I finished laughing at this breach of purism, we tried it. Friends and neighbors I'm here to tell you that there is no difference. It's the rub and wood that makes the difference, not the heat source. I immediately sold my wood/charcoal smoker and bought an electric smoker. The beauty is that you load it up, set the temperature, insert an internal thermometer, close the door, and walk away!! I use wood pellets which work extremely well. I spray the meat with apple juice and a vinegar/V8 juice/red pepper flakes mixture several times during cooking. After several hours, I wrap the meat in foil to lock in the juices. Any PP which isn't eaten when cooked, is vacuum-sealed and put in the freezer. Freezing has no effect on the PP. Our friends actually ask for PP when we invite them over. Serve with your favorite BBQ sauce and cole slaw, either on the sandwhich or on the side.


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks for the review.  Are electric smokers "set it and forget it?" or do they require adjusting during the 8-10 hours of smoking?


----------



## mbeveridge

They really are "set it and forget it". I don't add wood during the process. I only open the door to spray the meat or when I wrap it in foil. I realize it's not the BBQ purist's way to smoke, but it's so simple and frees me up to do other things while smoking. I do miss the actual fire a little, but not when I think about the time I have for other things.


----------



## kitchenelf

The only difference I saw with my electric smoker versus NOT electric was my electric smoker produced no smoke ring  Do you find that true with your electric smoker?


----------



## jminion

If you add one charcoal briquet to the wood tray a long with the wood chunls or chips you can produce smokering.
Jim


----------



## Andy M.

I don't understand something.  If the electric smoker has wood chunks or chips in it to smoke the meat, and the internal temperature of the smoker was in the right temp range, i would expect the results to be the same as if you were usning firewood or charcoal.

If there is smoke, there should be a smoke ring.  Can anyone explain why ther wouldn't be one?


----------



## jminion

Nitrates and nitrites from the charcoal as it burns is needed to get the chemical reaction with the pigment in the meat to turn color.
Jim


----------



## Hungry

The "Rub" looks GREAT.
I prefer dry rubs t mopping liquids.

Why do you use:
2 tablespoons (30 ml) ground white pepper 
2 tablespoons (30 ml) ground black pepper 
1 tablespoon (15 ml) ground cayenne pepper 

I know different peppers have different flavors but wouldn't these three used tgether counteract one another?

TIA


----------



## Andy M.

jminion said:
			
		

> Nitrates and nitrites from the charcoal as it burns is needed to get the chemical reaction with the pigment in the meat to turn color.
> Jim


 

Thanks for the info.  The same chemicals must also be in wood, because you can get a smoke ring burning logs as well as with charcoal.

If that's the case, why don't you get the smoke ring from the chunks of wood you burn to get the smoke in the electric smoker?  If you can get it from one piece of charcoal, you should be able to get it from the smoking wood chinks.


----------



## Candocook

I didn't think it all sounded right either when Kitchenelf posted it a while back and took a look. Seems to be true--for some chemical reason which doesn't really make much difference to me personally.  ;o)


----------



## jminion

Andy 
I'm not chemist but I know from years of cooking on all kinds of cookers that an electric cooker needs the charcoal with the wood chips or chunks to produce smokering.


----------



## Andy M.

I'm certainly not a scientist.  I was just trying to reason it out in my own mind.  Bottom line, I consider the smoke flavor a lot more important than the smoke ring.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Uncle Bob

When a smoke ring develops in bbq meats it is not because smoke has penetrated and colored the meat(muscle)...rather it is because gases in the smoke interact with the pigment myoglobin. This is supported by the fact first: it is possible to have a smoke ring develop in a product that has not been "smoked". secondly is also possible to heavily smoke a product without the developement of a smoke ring. Basically it is a chemical reaction between the smoke and the meat.

As to the tip of 1 briquet mentioned above...I can testify that it does indeed work...Why? I dunno..maybe something in the compostion of the briquet produces more nitrates/nitrites? Again I dunno...but it works!

If you really want to have a great smoke ring in your meat..say a brisket..just cheat!! Coat your meat with Tender Quick and the resulting smoke ring will be beautiful..Your friends/neighbors will be duly impressed! This "trick" once prevalent in some circles has resulted in smoke rings no longer being a consideration in competitive bbq. cooking.

How do you think the TV chefs do it?? I'll give you three guesses!


----------



## kitchenelf

I do believe the charcoal must be the key.  No, the ring doesn't matter in the taste at all.  It only matters when a "friend" points out that - "oh, dear, there's no smoke ring in YOURS" - that's when I first noticed it.  Then when I smoked the first butt in my other smoker - poof - smoke ring.  So, for whatever reason, it is the charcoal or hardwood briquettes like I use, that causes the smoke ring.  

The friend that pointed this out brought a smoked pork butt to the same function I did.  Hers had a beautiful smoke ring.  However, she doesn't smoke with any hickory or any wood, only charcoal.  I'd rather have no smoke ring and good flavor 

And, if you ask any hardcore smoker the smoke ring is kind of like a badge of honor - and does make a difference to them.


----------



## Sigma Man

I smoke on a propane smoker using wood chips and water pan and I definitely get a good smoke ring in the meat.

Sigma Man


----------



## mbeveridge

I do remember getting a smoke ring when using my barrel smoker with lump charcoal/hickory wood. I must admit I don't remember with my electric smoker. I'll make it a point to check on my next smoke. Either way it hasn't made any difference in how the meat tastes, which I feel is the ultimate goal of smoking. I'm planning on smoking a shoulder this weekend for the Super Bowl.


----------



## jminion

Smokering does have a sweet flavor it's just unless you cure the pork there is not enough flavor to stand out.
Jim


----------



## carolelaine

I just finished reading this post and the science behing the smoke ring was interesting.  I have a question, when smoking a boston butt do you use the hickory chunks the entire time or for part of the process.


----------



## T. James

much depends upon the cooker you are using, one school of thought is that smoke penetration stops about two hours into the smoke and after that the meat has reached a high enough temp to close all pores and all further smoke only collects on the surface. If there's too much then the shoulder may taste bitter. Sooo.. a couple of hours of good smoke and you should be covered.  )


----------



## jminion

Smoke does not penetrate into meat it only lays on so the amount of smoke flavor you are looking for will be the key to how long you would add smoke. New cooks I suggest less is better, as you cook more you can add more smoke to those cooks until you find the right amount for you, your family and friends. Hickory is a strong flavored would depending on the cooker you won't need much.


----------



## KPanic

*Thank You*

First off I would like to thank everyone on the forums that has posted any info concerning smoked meat and how to do it. Originally I am from North Carolina and moved to Canada a few years back.  (Women will do those things to ya) I grew up on pulled pork and ribs but always bought it. Try finding decent pulled pork up here, Good Luck, it is very hard to do. Not sure where to begin, I found this forum and started reading. I put all of your suggestions to the test starting with the pulled pork this past Easter Sunday. I cooked it in an electric smoker, (hey don’t make fun, I’m new to this) after 10 hours I pulled it out of the smoker and it was falling apart just looking at it. Loved it so much that I went out Monday and bought some ribs, smoked them today and now I’m hooked. Reminds me of the BBQ I get back home. I did however have a small problem with the PP. I used a finishing sauce that is a western N. Carolina recipe and it seemed to leave a strong vinegar after taste. Although I do like the finishing sauce, I was wondering if I should cut back on the amount of vinegar the next time. The recipe I used was:

· 2 cups cider vinegar 
· 1 1/3 cups water 
· 5/8 cup ketchup 
· 1/4 cup firmly packed brown sugar 
·5 teaspoons salt 
· 4 teaspoons crushed red pepper flakes 
· 1 teaspoon ground black pepper 
· 1 teaspoon ground white pepper 

I should also mention that I grew up on the red slaw that is also a vinegar base so I believe that by using both recipes, it added to the after taste. Thanks again to everyone as you have helped me bring a piece of home to my table.

Oh yea, this was my first post...YEEEEE HAAAAA


----------



## KPanic

I also wanted to add that I read somewhere else on the net about the smoke ring and that it is caused by misting the pork every hour. Far be it for me to question anyone as I am still green at this but I tried it with a hawgwash spray and it did come out with a smoke ring. Or so it seemed to me. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## toni1948

*I Like This Rub!!*



			
				kitchenelf said:
			
		

> For a BBQ shoulder here's what I do - I use my smoker.
> 
> Coat outside with olive oil and kosher salt (NOTHING ELSE!!!!!)
> 
> But if you want to do a rub try this:
> 
> The Rub
> 1/3 cup (85 ml) firmly packed dark brown sugar
> 2 tablespoons (30 ml) garlic powder
> 2 tablespoons (30 ml) paprika
> 2 tablespoons (30 ml) ground white pepper
> 2 tablespoons (30 ml) ground black pepper
> 1 tablespoon (15 ml) ground cayenne pepper
> 1 tablespoon (15 ml) dry mustard
> 2 teaspoons (10 ml) ground sage
> 2 teaspoons (10 ml) ground thyme
> 1 teaspoon (5 ml) ground allspice
> 
> The Mop & Sauce
> 2 cups (500 ml) cider vinegar
> 1 cup (250 ml) corn oil
> 1 tablespoon (15 ml) Tabasco® or similar hot red pepper sauce
> 
> Use mop sauce through the cooking process - but the more you open that lid the longer it will take to cook - I like to cook mine to an internal temperature of at LEAST 200°F (100°C)
> 
> NOW, BACK TO MY INSTRUCTIONS WITH ONLY SALT AND OIL*****
> 
> Put apple juice in the water pan and plenty of it. Soak wood chunks (NOT CHIPS) for about 45 minutes) in either apple juice or water.
> 
> Place shoulder on smoker fat side up, close lid, and smoke for about 10-12 hours - up to 18 hours will have it absolutely falling off the bone and provide a beautiful smoke ring!!!!
> 
> I like a vinegar based bbq sauce - if you don't have one hollar - I'll post it.


 

I'm going to make this rub and use it for chicken and turkey too!!


----------



## kitchenelf

It is excellent on chicken!  Add about 1/4 tsp of cayenne pepper or a bit more and it's even better on chicken that way!


----------



## buckytom

thank you for the recipe for the rub, elfie!   and thanks for all of the info, everyone!

i'm going to make this tonight, let it sit in the rub overnight, then cook it tomorrow as i begin my vacation. something to nibble on for the week.

i'm thinking of starting it on a lump hardwood charcoal grill, then finishing it in a crock pot over onions. i don't have the time to watch the grill for hours, and i don't want the oven on in the house all night, so it's my best plan so far.

i'm not sure if i should use indirect heat on the grill by putting the coals around the outside and a pan underneath. i'll probably only be able to keep it on the grill for an hour, or maybe two. i want char, but not burned.

then, i'll put it in the crock pot overnight. i think i'll add a little apple juice to the sliced onions that i use to set the roast on in the pot.

i won't get a decent bark doing it with this method, but it's more convenient.


----------



## kitchenelf

Bucky - however long you can leave it on indirect heat with apple juice or water in the drip pan will be the best and don't forget to throw some soaked hickory chunks on there too.  OUCH - I cringe at the crockpot but only because of the bark.  I love cooking mine on just the rack in the oven - it turns to pure butter!  But you have to do what you feel is safe - I understand.


----------



## buckytom

yeah, dangerous things like fire and the curiosity of a child don't mix well.

i'm tempted to do it on the spit on my gas grill overnight. it has a rotisserie burner, but i've never used it before. but maybe...

thanks again. i'm making my shopping list now. need: cider vinegar, dry mustard, corn oil, and tobasco.


----------



## kitchenelf

oooooo - the spit sounds like a perfect option!


----------



## kitchenelf

KPanic said:
			
		

> I also wanted to add that I read somewhere else on the net about the smoke ring and that it is caused by misting the pork every hour. Far be it for me to question anyone as I am still green at this but I tried it with a hawgwash spray and it did come out with a smoke ring. Or so it seemed to me. Just my 2 cents worth.



I never use a spray and I have a smoke ring.  Just my .34 cents worth


----------



## Uncle Bob

BuckyT

Another vote for the spit (rotisserie) method over the Crock Pot!!!

Enjoy, and Have Fun!


----------



## Sigma Man

I agree with you kitchenelf.  I get a smoke ring whether I mist or not.

Sigma Man


----------



## keltin

Same here, I always get a smoke ring with or without the mist/mop.


----------



## kitchenelf

Well BT?????????????????????????  How did it turn out?


----------



## buckytom

'ello elfie!

just back from vacation. gettin' right down to bidness, it was deeeeeeelicious.

the shoulder sat in the rub for 2 days, until i finally had time to do it properly. i had a little uncle bob angel on one shoulder, and you on the other (actual size?  ) telling me to do it as real bbq. heretofore, i've pretty much only bbq'd whole pigs at a friends' annual party; otherwise, my only experience is grilling.

i set up the old charcoal grill at the back of the yard, started a mix of lump and briquette in a chimney, then spread the coals around an aluminum tray containing an inch or so of apple juice. the tray was an old one leftover from thanksgivings past, so it wasn't in great shape. after a few minutes, the tray leaked and the juice ran out and down the leg of the grill.

that aside, i kept it on the grill for about 10 hours, turning the shoulder many times and adding more charcoal almost as many.

i'd remove the meat, and exercise and fan the coals to get the new ones started, replacing the meat while leaving the lid open for a little while. once, when the heat got so low so that i could almost touch the grill, i fired up another chimney on a loose set of bricks on the ground and added it when it was ready.

with a small grill, it seems that fire control is the hardest part of "low and slow".

but, with your recipe, i pulled a fantastic chunk of pork in around 2am and chowed down.

i tried the meat shredded a coupla ways: with a honey bbq sauce, spicey bbq, white vinegar/dijon, and cider vinegar/brown sugar.

all of them were great. an 8+ lb. roast yielded about 10 cups of shredded pork, half of which is frozen and will be my lunch over the next few weeks, when i need a fix.

thank you very much for the recipe, help, and inspiration.


----------



## kitchenelf

Glad to hear it bt!!!!!!!!!  Did you EVER get any liquid in the pan to stay?  That will make a huge difference the next time and the apple juice imparts a wonderful flavor.  I am also going to send you my two very favorite bbq sauces.  For pulled pork they just HAVE to be homemade.

Also, a simple cider sauce of nothing more than white cider vinegar, hot chili flakes, and some black pepper make a great "drizzle" when on the sandwich.

This last time I smoked a whole chicken I used one chimney of briquettes and the other chimney of hardwood briquettes - that sucker stayed hot for the longest time!  I was so impressed!!!!

This is one of my passions and I'm glad you got to experience it.  

Have you brined a turkey or chicken and then smoked it?  Smoked beer butt chicken?  ..........with my ultra secret new rub of course....lol

I did the standard stuff:

kosher salt
brown sugar
ground mustard
regular chili powder
garlic powder
onion powder
ground cumin
oregano
I prefer smoked paprika over regular paprika

and then I added some:
ancho chili powder
and red curry powder (don't ask why - it was just "there")

It was REALLY good.  I'm a firm believer it just doesn't matter what you use as long as the upper ingredients are in there.  OK, I'll shut up.  I get excited about this stuff!


----------



## IainDaniel

Question with regards to doing a pork Shoulder or Butt.

Typically I keep the fat cap and season and smoke for the desired time.  However I was watching a show on the Food network Canada last night, where the entered the Kansas City Brisket, Pulled Pork, Chicken and Ribs Championships.  The talked about removing the fat cap completely from the Shoulder or butt.  What are your thoughts about this?


----------



## kitchenelf

I guess I would have to respectfully disagree.  It's not like I make a pork butt every week so when I do I at least want that fat cap "protecting" it from drying out.


----------



## IainDaniel

One way to find out I guess.  Will have to try it with a smaller Butt.  They did inject it though.


----------



## jminion

Fat cap on butt is not important like it is with brisket. There is much more internal fat and conective tissue with butt and that is what keeps it moist.
By removing the external fat on butt it gives you more bark to work with also.
Jim


----------



## Uncle Bob

I am a fat cap remover on boston butts! I also remove what is known as the "false cap" that lies underneath the fat cap. Sometimes this is where you find a hidden lymp node. Like Jim said, there is plenty of fat in the butt muscle to keep it moist and tender. Rubs/mops/sauces on the fat cap is wasted! Smoke flavor layed on the fat cap is wasted (unless you eat fat) Also, as Jim stated you create more surface area for bark. 

That being said, do what makes you happy! I do!!
Beef brisket is another story. 

Have Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## kitchenelf

I'm all about more bark and will definitely take your advice on this next time I smoke a pork butt!


----------



## Uncle Bob

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I'm all about more bark and will definitely take your advice on this next time I smoke a pork butt


 
Miss Elf..

Next time ya BBQ pork butts, cook two. One with the cap left on, the other with the cap removed. See what you like best. I think I know, but I will let you decide. Oh, I don't normaly by two butts packaged together. Pick out two beauties seperately, but close to the same weight. 


Have Fun & Enjoy!!!


----------



## Patty's Pork Pit

*Need advice on reheating for next day*

I am cooking the pork butt today and want to know if I should pull the pork today and reheat tomorrow or should I leave the butt in tact and reheat and pull tomorrow.  In either case at what temp and for how long.  I am actually doing 24 lbs in 2 ovens.  I am seving it for a 12pm lunch tomorrow.
Thanks


----------



## Andy M.

Cook it now and pull it.  Then reheat the pulled meat tomorrow for service.  It will heat very quickl;y in a microwave because it's shredded.  

Whole butts will take 12-14 hours at 225 F.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Patty's Pork Pit said:


> I am cooking the pork butt today and want to know if I should pull the pork today and reheat tomorrow or should I leave the butt in tact and reheat and pull tomorrow. In either case at what temp and for how long. I am actually doing 24 lbs in 2 ovens. I am seving it for a 12pm lunch tomorrow.
> Thanks


 
Plan B....Think about putting the butts in your oven (225*-250*) at 9:30 PM tonight...Go to bed...In the morning start checking the temperature with a thermometer...When you get to 190*-200* you're good to go...Wrap the whole butt(s) in foil till noon...then pull fresh, hot pork butt!

Enjoy!


----------



## Patty's Pork Pit

*Thanks!*

I started it at 275 and dropped it back to 250 but it is still going to be a while.  I will turn it down to 225 for the rest of the time.  Do you think covered or uncovered? I would like to heat it in the oven in the morning.  How long do you think?


----------



## kitchenelf

Definitely *UN*covered.  You want the bark (crust) to develop and it can't if it's covered.  Are you cooking it sitting directly on the rack with a pan of apple juice under it?

I usually heat mine in the microwave but if you want to heat in the oven then wrap in foil (a few smaller packets versus one larger one) for about 30 minutes or so at maybe 300?  I have never really timed mine - just heated and checked and heated some more if needed.


----------



## kitchenelf

Sorry Patty - I didn't realize you had posted earlier today.

I would take the meat out of the refrigerator about an hour before reheating then I would put some foil in a large pan, enough to overlap and securely cover the meat, then heat in the oven.  Several smaller pans will get you there quicker.

And agreed - you should definitely pull AFTER you have let the meat rest for about 30 minutes first.  You'll be tempted to pull sooner but don't.  If you chop up the fat cap (not all of it if it's big) and mix it in the meat it will help keep the meat moist during reheating.


----------



## Patty's Pork Pit

*Thanks!*

Well, no the pork is siting in the juice. It has been in for 7 hrs now. Should I move it?


----------



## kitchenelf

You can put the juice right under it on the next level down - the exposed meat will get some nice bark.  You can move it if you want - I would...but that's just me


----------



## Patty's Pork Pit

*Thanks!*

Thanks again for all your help!  This is my first time cooking Pork Butt, wish I had found this web site sooner.


----------

